# Newbie here! Help please!



## newbiekat (Jul 2, 2014)

Hi All! I have posted in the goat section mostly, as that is what we are mainly involved in, however, DH decided he wanted bunnies... and DH was gonna take FULL responsibility for them...  well, guess who has been feeding and watering and ultimately caring for the bunnies since they have been home?    ...you got it. 

Now, seeing as neither of us know much about bunnies (we have 3 does and a buck), DH had one bred (she's a NZ) and is due to have babies this Saturday. As in, 3 days from now. Of course, right? lol  She's definitely pregnant, her teats (nipples?) are getting big and she's seeming to be more moody.

Our cages are 24" X 24" with a box attached to the back side of it that's maybe 10"/12" x 10/12". She sleeps in there sometimes. We figured that would act as a nest box, would that work?

We also put in some straw in her cage and noticed that she would kinda rub in it, looking like she was wanting to get it ready, but it was just falling through the bottom. So I put some more in, and this time put it directly in the "nest" box. She seemed to appreciate that more. I thought she would carry the straw to the box? Is that not right? Should I be using hay or straw?

We have been giving the bunnies a carrot every now and again, and some weeds (after weeding the garden), and they seem to appreciate that. Is there a "too often" for giving them extra vegetables (like carrots)?

Is there anything else I should be doing for her these next few days to prepare? I don't know anything about bunnies or them having babies (other than they have lots), and what to do with them! So ANY advice is welcome!

OH! Also, can we handle the babies after she has them? If so, when? The day of, day after, week after...?  I've heard some people say not to handle them because she will kill them if you do, someone else told me that as long as i rub her fur from her nest all over my hands before I touch the babies they should be fine, what should I do? The lady we bought her from said she had the sweetest personality after she has a litter of babies, which is why she kept her for so long. So I'm hoping we can handle them. Any suggestions?


----------



## that's*satyrical (Jul 2, 2014)

When it's close to her due date give her some more straw if she carries it in her mouth she is getting close.   Put some in the nest box for her too.   When she is really really close she will pull out her fur for the nest.   You want it to be as quiet and low stress of an environment as possible so she doesn't freak and kill her kits.   Take the box out once a day and make sure bellies seem full and tight and remove any dead kits if necessary.  You don't need to worry about any smells making the mom freak out she won't care.   Sometimes they get possessive so you have to grab the nest box out quickly but most times they are ok with it.   Hope that helps.


----------



## newbiekat (Jul 4, 2014)

Thanks. Now when you say close to her due date, you mean like day before? How much should she need? Just enough to create a bedding?

I cant quite take the box out, being it is attached to the cage, should I just shut mom out of it while I check? Will she go out and eat? Maybe I can sneak in when she's out eating?


----------



## that's*satyrical (Jul 4, 2014)

As long as you can get to the nest box to check on kits and remove dead ones etc. you don't need to take it out.  The mothers only go in the nest box to feed kits after they are born they don't hang out in there all day.   They generally only feed the kits about twice a day.    A couple handfuls of hay should be fine but sometimes they eat it and you may need to get more.   Start with it a couple days before the due date.


----------



## SA Farm (Jul 5, 2014)

I usually leave the babies alone for the first day, then I start checking them daily after that (moving fur out of the way, counting, checking for dead or problems) and start handling them once they have their fur. Giving mom a carrot or some grass/weeds while you check is a good way to keep her busy/happy while you disturb the nest.
Personally, I have never lost a litter due to me checking on them regardless of when, thank God. I have had the occasional protective mother, but the treat trick usually works wonders on them and within a day or two, they see you coming and are looking for their treats, rather than worrying about what you're doing with their nest. 
I give my rabbits a large handful of hay (winter) or grass (summer) daily for them to enjoy. My nestboxes have a small layer of shavings with straw on top for my mommas to make nests with. 
Good luck with your first litter and keep us posted!


----------



## newbiekat (Jul 7, 2014)

Great! Thanks so much! We had babies! She's an experienced mother so she had them with no problems (I'm assuming). She had NINE! I didn't quite expect that many from the get go! But all are alive, and wriggling away in the nest box starting to get the shiny start of fur!

I do have a question though, I have been checking the nest box and there seems to be an abundance of mosquitoes. They seem to be latched onto the fur that's covering the bunnies and not the babies themselves (at least not when I've seen them). Is there anything I could or should be doing? Do they have diseases that can transmit to the rabbits?


----------



## newbiekat (Jul 8, 2014)

Anyone have any idea?


----------



## Citylife (Jul 20, 2014)

Congrats! New kits are always thrilling.  The only thing I would recommend is getting her in more like a 30x36 cage as it gets quite crowded in there with a bunch of babies as they get older.  Glad things went well.


----------



## SA Farm (Jul 20, 2014)

newbiekat said:


> Great! Thanks so much! We had babies! She's an experienced mother so she had them with no problems (I'm assuming). She had NINE! I didn't quite expect that many from the get go! But all are alive, and wriggling away in the nest box starting to get the shiny start of fur!
> 
> I do have a question though, I have been checking the nest box and there seems to be an abundance of mosquitoes. They seem to be latched onto the fur that's covering the bunnies and not the babies themselves (at least not when I've seen them). Is there anything I could or should be doing? Do they have diseases that can transmit to the rabbits?



I do see the occasional mosquito around my bunny nests, but not very many and not often. If you're worried, I've read that lavender essential oil is a commonly used and effective mosquito repellent. It's best if you dilute it and put it on the wood around the entrance to the nest box to help repel bugs and it's safe for the buns. 
I've put it on cages of new buns since it has a calming effect


----------



## newbiekat (Jul 22, 2014)

Citylife- I was wondering that... They've started coming out of the nestbox and at just two weeks old I'm already seeing how it can get crowded VERY fast!

SA Farm- Thanks! I'll have to try that!

At 2 weeks old, we've only lost 3... for our first time (not hers) I would count that a success!


----------



## SA Farm (Jul 22, 2014)

Glad they're doing well  Where are the pictures???


----------



## newbiekat (Jul 23, 2014)

Oh! Right! Of course! 


 One day old

  3 days old

  1 week old

 2 weeks old

 

 This is momma


----------



## SA Farm (Jul 23, 2014)

Love the 2 week old picture! Though they're all fantastic! Thanks


----------



## Farmer Jenn (Oct 8, 2014)

Super cute! Love seeing how quickly they grow


----------



## Hens and Roos (Dec 6, 2014)

Congrats!  Cute pictures.


----------

